# Titanium Backup Pro



## BigRoe71 (Sep 29, 2011)

I was just curious if Titanium Backup Pro is really worth the $6. Im not trying to sound stingy, i will gladly donate to the dev of this great app, but I just want to know the advantage of Pro vs. Regular. Thanks for any help you can give me.


----------



## LEGIONS1stKNIGHT (Aug 14, 2011)

Well, it's always good to donate to the dev's who provide the useful and nice things we like. I'm sure we are ALL in agreement with that.

That being said... The Pro version greatly helps those who flash constantly or "mod" their devices on a regular basis ie: flashing more than 1 nightly a week, use metamorph for whatever reasons, or mess with anything that requires more than average knowledge to do. The hypershell makes restoring, I would say 40 or more, Apps all at 1 time a breeze. The Market doctor comes in handy if you have troubles in that area. The Dropbox token/link helps if you want to keep a full backup of what Apps you have some place other than your device itself (what if your sim/device becomes corrupted?). There are a couple more minor tweaks and adjustments you can do with the Pro, but they just depend on whether they are useful to you or not...

If none of that applies to you nor you would find any of that a help, then just buying Pro would be a nice way of saying thanks. It's not being stingy, just putting thoughts into the decisions you make. Albeit, not everyone may see it that way. When an average price of an app is $2, buying something that is the same equivalent to 3 paid Apps is a reason to give pause. Not all of us have big pockets or are able to give what we believe these fine ladies and gentlemen deserve. But if in the end you are able to help in any small way, I'm sure it would be appreciated. If not, at least it's understood.

/Darknight42020 steps off the soapbox...


----------



## ctcfirearms (Jun 7, 2011)

Darknight42020 said:


> Well, it's always good to donate to the dev's who provide the useful and nice things we like. I'm sure we are ALL in agreement with that.
> 
> That being said... The Pro version greatly helps those who flash constantly or "mod" their devices on a regular basis ie: flashing more than 1 nightly a week, use metamorph for whatever reasons, or mess with anything that requires more than average knowledge to do. The hypershell makes restoring, I would say 40 or more, Apps all at 1 time a breeze. The Market doctor comes in handy if you have troubles in that area. The Dropbox token/link helps if you want to keep a full backup of what Apps you have some place other than your device itself (what if your sim/device becomes corrupted?). There are a couple more minor tweaks and adjustments you can do with the Pro, but they just depend on whether they are useful to you or not...
> 
> ...


+1
Most useful app you'll ever pay for - Pro's ability to "batch restore" alone is worth it IMO - the more you use it, the more you'll realize the capabilities!


----------



## SlashDW (Jul 24, 2011)

Way worth it. You won't regret it. Much more options in pro!!

Sent from my Sidekick 4G using Tapatalk Pro App!


----------



## crazy25000 (Jul 21, 2011)

Definitely worth it!


----------



## mechgamer123 (Jun 15, 2011)

The fact that it doesn't ask you to install any apps when restoring is enough for me!

Sent from CM4DXGB using Tapatalk


----------



## Larry_ThaGr81 (Jul 29, 2011)

One of a handful of applications worth every penny. This is the first application any rooted user should own if you value your data.


----------



## Eli (Aug 22, 2011)

BigRoe71 said:


> I was just curious if Titanium Backup Pro is really worth the $6. Im not trying to sound stingy, i will gladly donate to the dev of this great app, but I just want to know the advantage of Pro vs. Regular. Thanks for any help you can give me.


If you flash a lot of roms, then yes, it is worth it. It makes it easier to install all your apps back to your phone after a flash.


----------



## jimmithy (Sep 16, 2011)

"elir41 said:


> If you flash a lot of roms, then yes, it is worth it. It makes it easier to install all your apps back to your phone after a flash.


I completely agree. Pro has saved me many taps on the screen. Worth the money imo.

Sent from the little robot in my pocket using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## dadi4168 (Oct 17, 2011)

+1 Pro version is well worth it.


----------



## JimJam707 (Sep 7, 2011)

It's the best app I ever bought. Every time I screw up flashing and need to wipe, with only a faulty/ancient Nandroid to rely on I just flash a new Nightly and restore user apps.


----------



## Fox_Dye (Jun 12, 2011)

Can't believe I waited so long to buy it. The ability to restore all your apps with one click is worth it saves time. One click and your done. Best $6 i've ever spent

Sent from my liberated DX


----------



## MorphiousGX (Aug 26, 2011)

Its worth every penny. It saved me time, money, and life (true story)

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------

